
Hiera for Ansible, sort of. An Ansible lookup plugin for Jerakia - crayfishx
Thought I&#x27;d share this in the hope of getting some feedback, this is still fairly embryonic but this Ansible lookup plugin performs data lookups against Jerakia, a flexible hierarchical data lookup tool that also integrates into Puppet&#x2F;Hiera. More about Jerakia can be found at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jerakia.io<p>Any feedback on the Ansible lookup plugin would be awesome, you can grab it at:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;crayfishx&#x2F;ansible-jerakia
======
dozzie
It would help the project greatly if there was a description what Jerakia
actually is, what data it can (is intended to) store, and how/where one would
want to use it, instead of merely comparing it to Puppet's Hiera. If somebody
has never used Hiera, he wouldn't guess what Jerakia is about.

Also, don't call your Ruby API a domain specific language. It's not, it's just
Ruby, which is a generic prorgamming language.

~~~
crayfishx
Are you referring to how I described it in this post, or how it's described on
the GitHub site or the main jerakia.io site? I admit coming from a heavy
Puppet background I've been guilty of explaining things as if my entire
audience understands Puppet, and thats something I've been trying to stop
doing :-) - There are docs on
[http://jerakia.io/basics/lookups/](http://jerakia.io/basics/lookups/) that
try to explain the concepts a little more generically. If they are hard to
understand, the doc site can be contributed to directly :-).

As for Ruby DSL / Ruby - I guess you're maybe right, "DSL" is kind of an
improperly used term these days... although it's debatable IMO

~~~
dozzie
> Are you referring to how I described it in this post, or how it's described
> on the GitHub site or the main jerakia.io site?

Both, but README in repository (and front of the homepage) is more important.

> As for Ruby DSL / Ruby - I guess you're maybe right, "DSL" is kind of an
> improperly used term these days...

Mainly among Ruby crowd.

> although it's debatable IMO

It's like you were arguing that by adding a few new nouns and verbs you
invented whole language. In informal, colloquial speech there is this notion
of e.g. "scientific language", but it doesn't make it a new _language_.

~~~
crayfishx
I appreciate the feedback re the docs - I've been burried deep in this stuff
for years and it's sometimes an easy mistake to make writing docs with the
assumption the audience understands the basics.... I'll update the README
shortly, I'm also working on a blog post for the Ansible lookup integration
where I'm trying really hard to think like a person who has no idea what
hierarchical lookups are or why you would want them - so thanks for the extra
feedback here.

------
warrenm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14972540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14972540)

